# Suspend/Resume Funzionante con KMS e ATI radeon Xpress 200M

## bandreabis

Sono riuscito a far andare la mia scheda video con gli ultimi driver e xorg e KMS, ma si presenta il famoso e famigerato problema dell'impossibilità di far funzionare suspend/resume con questa vecchia scheda video ed i drivers KMS..

Dopo tanto peregrinare sono giunto a questa pagina trovata con google:

```
Edit the file radeon_combios.c and find the line that says /* DYN CLK 1 */

Just before that line add the following:

/* quirk for rs4xx laptop to make it resume

* - it hangs on resume inside the dynclk 1 table.

*/

if (rdev->family == CHIP_RS480)

return;

After changing this, then simply compile your kernel, package it and install it. With KMS enabled it works like a charm.
```

E devo dire che nel mio caso funziona.

Ciao ciao.

This is the bug report.

----------

## bandreabis

Questo è specifico per la scheda video ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

```
/* quirk for rs4xx HP DV8002EA laptop to make it resume

* - it hangs on resume inside the dynclk 1 table.

*/

if (rdev->family == CHIP_RS480 &&

            rdev->pdev->subsystem_vendor == 0x103c &&

            rdev->pdev->subsystem_device == 0x309b)

                return;
```

----------

